# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  New York Post: Chinas Social Credit System Is Dystopian Nightmare

## DamianTV

https://www.technocracy.news/new-yor...ian-nightmare/




> Imagine calling a friend. Only instead of hearing a ring tone you hear a police siren, and then a voice intoning, Be careful in your dealings with this person.
> 
> Would that put a damper on your relationship? Its supposed to.
> 
> Welcome to life in Chinas Social Credit System, where a low score can ruin your life in more ways than one.
> 
> Say you arrive at the Beijing airport, intending to catch a flight to Canton 1,200 miles south. The clerk at the ticket counter turns you away because  you guessed it  your social credit score is too low.
> 
> Not only are you publicly humiliated in the ticket line, you are then forced to travel by slow train. What should have been a three-hour flight becomes a 30-hour, stop-and-go nightmare.
> ...


Full article at link.

---

Now, imagine a world where it is ILLEGAL for YOU to NOT turn in your neighbor for even questioning why is society so bad?  Imagine a world where you are REQUIRED BY LAW to shoot a person suspected of being Christian, Libertarian, Republican, or anything that is typically associated with classical, open and free America!  Does this world scare the living $#@! out of you?  Well, it should.

Ending Privacy is about Behavioral Control.  If you support liberty, then you are targetted, cut off from jobs, banking, public transportation, communication on State Approved Social Media, and many other opportunities that are only available in a land of free people.  They want people terrified to speak out about the benefits of Liberty, of Austrian Economics, Thinking, or Political Dissent.  They also want those who have chosen to obey to be terrified to not obey absolutely immoral orders.  What happens when YOU are ordered to perform an abortion?  Or as they might soon rephrase it, post birth abortion on an ADULT American?  If you refuse to follow your orders to commit an immoral act, someone else will surely be ordered to KILL YOU, and they are given the same choice, kill the traitor or be killed yourself.

Ending Privacy only enables MURDER OF THE HONEST to occur.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> https://www.technocracy.news/new-yor...ian-nightmare/
> 
> 
> 
> Full article at link.
> 
> ---
> 
> Now, imagine a world where it is ILLEGAL for YOU to NOT turn in your neighbor for even questioning why is society so bad?  Imagine a world where you are REQUIRED BY LAW to shoot a person suspected of being Christian, Libertarian, Republican, or anything that is typically associated with classical, open and free America!  Does this world scare the living $#@! out of you?  Well, it should.
> ...


Coming...

----------

